# So.cal cycle swap long beach



## looneymatthew (May 24, 2013)

Sun may 26th. Gates open at 7:00am   @ veterans stadium long beach california
motorcycle/bicycle meet/show


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2013)

On my way...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2013)

Couple of cool bikes at the swap on Sunday...


----------



## cstorar (May 28, 2013)

that guy wanted 5k for that bluebird.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I asked as well. It was rough and incomplete. He did included a nice restored correct seat with it though. I don't really know if it was worth it. Regardless, it was well out of my proce range.


----------

